
Simone de Beauvoir, The Art of Fiction No. 35 (1965) - sillybilly
https://www.theparisreview.org/interviews/4444/simone-de-beauvoir-the-art-of-fiction-no-35-simone-de-beauvoir
======
bshepard
“In Plato, art is mystification because there is the heaven of Ideas; but in
the earthly domain all glorification of the earth is true as soon as it is
realized. Let men attach value to words, forms, colors, mathematical theorems,
physical laws, and athletic prowess; let them accord value to one another in
love and friendship, and the objects, the events, and the men immediately have
this value; they have it absolutely. It is possible that a man may refuse to
love anything on earth; he will prove this refusal and he will carry it out by
suicide. If he lives, the reason is that, whatever he may say, there still
remains in him some attachment to existence; his life will be commensurate
with this attachment; it will justify itself to the extent that it genuinely
justifies the world.”

Excerpt From: Simone de Beauvoir. “The Ethics of Ambiguity.

~~~
kaycebasques
Listened to the Philosophize This podcast [1] on The Ethics Of Ambiguity
recently. Sounds very helpful. Looking forward to reading.

[1]
[https://open.spotify.com/episode/2U4NLsvSKkJmtbxvguAoHY](https://open.spotify.com/episode/2U4NLsvSKkJmtbxvguAoHY)

~~~
rolandog
My favorite podcast! I just might be fangirling, but I love how Stephen West
builds up every episode masterfully and, at the end of each episode, you feel
the bubble burst and are thrust back to reality where you get to ponder with
the new lens with which you now see the world through.

Anyhow, here's a link to the site's episode (if you don't use Spotify) [1].

And here's a link to his patreon page, in case anyone wants to support him as
well [2].

[1] [http://philosophizethis.org/simone-de-beauvoir-
ethics/](http://philosophizethis.org/simone-de-beauvoir-ethics/)

[2]
[https://www.patreon.com/philosophizethis](https://www.patreon.com/philosophizethis)

------
galaxyLogic
Another word for Beauvoir's "swindle" is simply "dis-illusionment", isn't it?
Life as we experience it is based on "stories" we read and hear and expect
that at some point we would live like in a story and thus feel some deep
significance to our life. But it never is like that. For some the story might
be Beauvoir and she is honest enough to tell us that. Nothing special here. My
(her) situation is like yours. But isn't that really the great unifier? We are
all special, or none of us is.

The ending of a book makes the book timeless. The story is over but the story
still exists and perhaps we long for that kind of existence? But reality is
reality? No, the limits of our language are the limits of the world.
(Wittgenstein I think).

~~~
galaxyLogic
I'm not sure I understand the difference between "being" and "existence"

~~~
stabbles
I'm not entirely sure either, but maybe it's meant to be interpreted in light
of the 'existence precedes essence' concept of existentialism. 'Being' might
then mean leading a life where one choses their destiny, in contrast to mere
'existence'. Maybe the translation from French is not perfect?

"The paradox of human life is precisely that one tries to be and, in the long
run, merely exists." I think what she means is: if you have your life ahead of
you, you can still choose your destiny (you can be something). However, having
lived that life and looking back at it, history is fixed and there is nothing
to choose when it comes to the past (it merely exists).

~~~
barryhoodlum
From the article: "A woman psychoanalyst wrote me a very intelligent letter in
which she said that “in the last analysis, desires always go far beyond the
object of desire.” The fact is that I’ve had everything I desired, but the
“far beyond” which is included in the desire itself is not attained when the
desire has been fulfilled."

I took "being" to include being somehow immersed in the "far beyond" once the
desired lifestyle is met. Like realising you're in a dream without eventually
waking up.

------
black_puppydog
> Shelves are crammed with surprisingly uninteresting books. “The best ones,”
> she told me, “are in the hands of my friends and never come back.”

I love her attitude. I do the same. If I have a really good book, I try to
pass it on as quickly as possible. That also increases the chances of finding
someone to debate the contents, which is usually where the real fun starts.

Works much better with physical books actually. You'd think it'd be easier
with epub or such, but nope. Somehow the physical artifact really makes people
want to read it much more, being given a physical book seems to convey much
more that you're receiving something of value, something worth investing some
(or many!) hours into.

------
neonate
[http://archive.is/7HC6e](http://archive.is/7HC6e)

------
mcantelon
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_petition_against_age_of...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_petition_against_age_of_consent_laws)

